# Aww, This Sucks



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Came out of the shower today and saw this.










And yes, the crown was down, the guard was locked. Disappointing. In all my years of owning watches, this is the first time this has ever happened. I suspect the complicated case back over the crown or pushers.

Is there a Ball repair shop in Canada?


----------



## apf65 (May 29, 2014)

Moisture, yea that really does suck. I guess best to tend to it ASAP, sorry, such a nice watch too!


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm travelling so I can't do anything about it for a week or so.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

But at least it's "squeaky clean"!! Sorry, I just don't get the whole "shower everyday with my watch" thing.
Good luck, though, I hope it turns out alright...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

In the interim unscrew the crown and put in in a bag of rice. It will suck out the moisture and hopefully prevent any corrosion on the hands or dial. Service for Canada will be the Tampa Florida Facility in the US.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't always shower with a watch but I do when I'm travelling and changing hotels everyday. I'm too worried about leaving it behind to take it off!


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Good advice but I don't have any rice


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

I hadn't thought of that aspect. Good point...



MarkingTime said:


> I don't always shower with a watch but I do when I'm travelling and changing hotels everyday. I'm too worried about leaving it behind to take it off!


----------



## arias51 (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe you can find some desiccant packets laying around (The bags that come in a new shoe box)? If you can find one, seal it up in a plastic bag with the watch.
Not sure if it's the same thing that medicine bottles come packaged with, but that might work too.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

MarkingTime said:


> Good advice but I don't have any rice


Then wrap it in toilet paper (to prevent salt getting in the threads of the crown) and dip that in a bag of salt. Maybe it's easier to find salt where you are...


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Salt I have plenty of. No desiccant packs though. Will try the salt trick. Thanks


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> I don't always shower with a watch but I do when I'm travelling and changing hotels everyday. I'm too worried about leaving it behind to take it off!


There have been various posts re water resistance with the salient point being depths given are (as I understand it) under "static" conditions and not running or jets of water.

In addition to this it has just occured to me that if you are showering and using gell or shampoo then these being "detergents" they will break the surface tension of the water so it will be very significantly much easier for the water to penetrate through seals etc. Therefore it is probably much more of a risk taking your watch into the shower than you first might think?

For info, my solution is watch is placed on wallet - if I forget my wallet (and therefore watch) I won't get very far! - i.e. unable to check out at reception.

Balldy


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Makes sense. I'll try to change my routine for sure.


----------



## bridgs (Aug 5, 2014)

It is remotely possible that you may not have much to worry about if what you are seeing is the result of a cold watch going into a hot shower. I say this because I have a Hamilton Khaki that many years ago had condensation on the inside just like yours because I had been working in a freezer at work and then came out and used a high pressure hot water hose to spray off a meat cart. I was very worried. That was about 8 years ago and the watch still runs fine. I never even had it serviced. You should have it looked at when you can. Maybe it is possible that water did not actually enter the watch.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I was considering this also but when I get back home, I'll send it off just in case.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Once you get it sorted out, an ounce of prevention is the best medicine--follow Balldy's advice--don't shower with your watch, once, twice or on a regular basis--there are better ways to protect your investment.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Sure, but a 300ft watch should be safe to shower with. But, yeah, I'm a gonna change me habits


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting. I just assumed people did not shower with their watches on.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Interesting. I just assumed people did not shower with their watches on.


A LOT of dive watch people do. I once mentioned over in the Rolex part of this forum that I thought it was a bad idea to shower or hot tub frequently with your dive watch and basically got my ass handed to me....


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've owned several citizen quartz watches, none of them have been divers, that were water resistant to 150 meters. I showered with them every day for more than 7 years. On top of that I scuba dived with them in Hawaii several times a week to depths between 35 to 100 feet for the same 7 years or more. Not one of them ever fogged up or leaked. One of them is over 25 years old. I gave it to my wife's brother and he's still wearing it every day.

IMO there shouldn't be an issue with showering with your water resistant watch every single day. You have some faulty seals or the case back isn't tight would be my guess.


----------



## wwiibuff (Aug 19, 2010)

I pray you don't have to deal with Jeff Hess or anyone at old north east jewelers in St. Petersburg Florida. Send it to Switzerland first, just my humble opinion.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

wwiibuff said:


> I pray you don't have to deal with Jeff Hess or anyone at old north east jewelers in St. Petersburg Florida. Send it to Switzerland first, just my humble opinion.


Disagree 100%--Jeff is a great guy, and has often stepped in to help members in difficult situations here, and in his shop in FL--that said, it should go through your local AD first, and they can determine where it goes next.


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone ever comes up with a shower proof design they may become WEALTHY. Although, I have seen a Dweller go through the dishwasher without any issues.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## bridgs (Aug 5, 2014)

MarkingTime said:


> Sure, but a 300ft watch should be safe to shower with. But, yeah, I'm a gonna change me habits


I have 3 NiteWatch Mx-10's that are only a few years old. Right now none of them work. The first one stopped working the day after my kids and I went swimming at the water park. I let it sit in a drawer for a year as I thought it was just a battery so I used one of the others. Last month I discovered after carrying it in for a battery replacement that water had gotten into the this 300ft watch and destroyed it. The only watches I have ever owned that have survived water are my G-hock and my Rolex sub and dj.


----------



## bridgs (Aug 5, 2014)

lovebandit said:


> A LOT of dive watch people do. I once mentioned over in the Rolex part of this forum that I thought it was a bad idea to shower or hot tub frequently with your dive watch and basically got my ass handed to me....


I have heard that too. I believe that the hot tub is a super bad idea and would never put my Rolex in one even though a Rolex can supposedly be boiled.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

timefleas said:


> Disagree 100%--Jeff is a great guy, and has often stepped in to help members in difficult situations here, and in his shop in FL--that said, it should go through your local AD first, and they can determine where it goes next.


There are no local ADs. In fact, I don't think there's an AD in Canada for Ball Watches at all.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

There are no local ADs. In fact, I don't think there's an AD in Canada for Ball Watches at all.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The watch crystal is clear this morning after spending the night in a bag of salt. Going to wind it and monitor it for the next few days.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

MarkingTime said:


> There are no local ADs. In fact, I don't think there's an AD in Canada for Ball Watches at all.


According to the Ballwatchusa.com site, there are three--one each in Edmonton, Kelowna and Yellowknife.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, hey thanks for that!


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, after screwing back in the crown, the watch fogged up again meaning moisture has penetrated the case. I'll be sending it off (hopefully to Edmonton) when I get back home.


----------



## Heartlandblaster (Feb 7, 2014)

Man that sucks MarkingTime. That is a gorgeous watch. That limited edition was on my list until I saw it in person. Seemed to wear a bit big on me and ultimately went with a NEDU. I hope the AD takes good care of you and you get back up and running soon. Interested to hear the diagnosis.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I sent an email to the one in Edmonton. I'll see if they respond.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been to the Ball AD in EDM, they were very responsive.

I've also seen a Ball dealer in Halifax ... They sucked big time.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The ones in Edmonton (Independent Jewelers) called me back last night and told me they would take care of me. They also said Ball is very slow for repairs, sometimes up to six months. That's fine with me, I'm in no rush. I'll be shipping the watch to them next week. They were very nice on the phone.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

The store is huge, they say largest in Canada and I'd believe it


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you been in it or just going from the photos? 32,000 square feet?? Insane lol.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Been in. There is a main room for jewelry, and then another just for watches. Each is as big as any total jewelry store I've ever been in.

It's kinda near West Edmonton Mall. (Which is frankly a watch disappointment for the 15th largest mall in the world. By comparison, both the Mall of Asia (10th) and Houston Galleria (32nd) blow it away.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cool. Sounds like a place that could keep both my wife and I happy for days


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Watch is on its way to Edmonton and then to the US. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

I showered with my Ball 60-Seconds a couple times, but stopped taking that unnecessary risk after a jacuzzi caused water to get into my old Russian dive watch (rated to a much greater depth than this particular Ball). Hot water in a jacuzzi or shower is a different requirement than static cold water at diving depths. I may be willing to do this with an inexpensive Russian watch, but not my Ball or my Frederick Constant.

From: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/old-amphibia-wet-inside-1065554.html


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

At least that was a cheap watch. Movement looks nice though.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Edmonton confirms they got the watch, they're just awaiting clearance from Ball US now. Estimating a February 2015 return to me date.


----------



## XiL (Aug 4, 2014)

:-(

Is that a normal amount of time for service?

That's like 6 months.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

XiL said:


> :-(
> 
> Is that a normal amount of time for service?
> 
> That's like 6 months.


Yes, actually pretty fast for most watch companies.

My Breitling was almost a year.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

My Oris was gone for three months. My Rolex for two and my Hamilton for two. Depends I guess on what's being done and how busy they are. Six months doesn't bother me as long as they repair it correctly.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

No, six months is not "normal", more like 3 or 4 months, much less is six months "pretty fast". Any company that takes longer is simply underservicing their watches, and are treating past customers as if they are less important than new purchasers. While some companies do take longer than 3 or 4 months, as noted above, other companies have quite a good turn around time. This is a real point of contention in the watch industry, where many companies show, if not open disdain to any customer who might come back to them for repairs, and at least a certain degree of lack of concern and concentrated effort. This I think is something of a stain on the watch industry as a whole, where paying customers are held hostage to the lethargic ways of an often uncaring watch manufacturer.


----------



## TAYHAS (Nov 2, 2013)

I have had good turn around time with Ball USA on two separate occasions when two of my watches had to go in for servicing / repair.

One took just over two months and the other was just over six weeks. They did a fine job on both pieces.

I would imagine your watch will require a full take-down but hopefully your job will not take as long as projected.

It is better to overestimate the time required and be pleasantly surprised rather than the other way around. Hope you can post before February.

Hang in there!

Bill


----------



## XiL (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm hoping this is one of those things like on star trek where scotty tells kirk it'll take 8 hours but it'll actually take 2.


----------



## TAYHAS (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL
Then it turns out to be Bones McCoy saying " I'm a DOCTOR dammit, NOT A WATCHMAKER!"


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

mitch57 said:


> IMO there shouldn't be an issue with showering with your water resistant watch every single day. You have some faulty seals or the case back isn't tight would be my guess.


I had an Engineer II GMT that I used every weekend for hardcore mountainbiking. And I mean the really crazy rocky shaking downhill stuff. Took it to the shower after every trip for 1.5 years or so until I sold it. Never a problem with moisture.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Veda said:


> I had an Engineer II GMT that I used every weekend for hardcore mountainbiking. And I mean the really crazy rocky shaking downhill stuff. Took it to the shower after every trip for 1.5 years or so until I sold it. Never a problem with moisture.


While anecdotal evidence is always interesting, and in this case reassuring with regards to the robustness of a Ball watch, I would caution that this experience likely is more representative of the exception, than the rule--I would err in favor of over diligence, rather than under, myself.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

timefleas advice is good. We probably don't check our crowns as diligently as we would if we were actually going diving. I think even a micro turn away from absolute tightness might let water in. Who knows? I wear the Ball a lot so I was always adjusting the time. Maybe even with the crown guard it was possible to have it so it wasn't perfectly tight?


----------



## XiL (Aug 4, 2014)

Veda said:


> I had an Engineer II GMT that I used every weekend for hardcore mountainbiking. And I mean the really crazy rocky shaking downhill stuff. Took it to the shower after every trip for 1.5 years or so until I sold it. Never a problem with moisture.


I've worn my marvelight through NYC city streets on a titanium road bike with very stiff carbon fiber wheels through pot holes that resemble a downhill course. No problems here either.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

You are a brave man


----------



## easyfish (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice watch


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

A month or two in the shop is pretty much the minimum nowadays. Good luck!


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! I miss it already.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

For what it's worth a watch of this caliber should not have condensation inside the case. I have a Hamilton that is my "beater" and I take it everywhere. When I travel I almost never take it off; I shower with it on; I it swim with it on; I do everything with it on. I never had an issues with water getting inside, nor did I expect to have water get inside. If this was a dress watch different story, but it isn't...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The watch is apparently on its way back to me already! Repaired and serviced under warranty by Ball, can't wait to get it on my wrist once more. Kudos to Independent Jewellers in Edmonton who facilitated this whole exercise.


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> The watch is apparently on its way back to me already! Repaired and serviced under warranty by Ball, can't wait to get it on my wrist once more. Kudos to Independent Jewellers in Edmonton who facilitated this whole exercise.


Great news! ........ now what are you not going to do when you get it back? ;-)

Balldy


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Uhm, take it in the shower?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey, it arrived today while I was at work. Seems as good as new. Interestingly, the Ball service notes indicate that the water came in through the caseback as the screws were loose. Never heard of that before!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Ahh, glad it got worked out.b-)

Actually, the first thing I'd do is get it wet, LOL! You know, just to make sure. They're supposed to be good for how many feet?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

330 feet which is pressure that can be applied at sea level with the watch hitting the water (or vice versa) with enough force. I'm counting on Ball to have pressure tested it


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> 330 feet which is pressure that can be applied at sea level with the watch hitting the water (or vice versa) with enough force. I'm counting on Ball to have pressure tested it


For what it's worth - It is an interesting observation on us humans that when we buy kit which is high performance in some aspect - usually many times that ever likely to be experienced in day to day life, we seem to have an urge to test the limits (and sometimes pay the price!) rather than to live with the satisfaction that should the unexpected happen then it will likely be handled with ease. Having learned the hard way on a few occassions over the years (eg how loud will these speakers go! ....... Pop! ) I tend to resist the temptation these days.

A current case in point being my car which is supposed to not let me crash into the car in front if I forget to brake - the temptation to see if it really works is pretty high! ..... but I have no plans to test it.

So whilst my Aviator has a modest rating of 100m it will likely never see more than a centimetre but should I drop it into the bath I would be confident it will be OK.

Balldy


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder if manufacturers take that behaviour for granted when they develop their products? Meaning, only a very, very small percentage of their products will ever be pushed to the maximum limits. 

Really, a shower should have been safe for a 100m product - notwithstanding all the reasons why that environment has special characteristics. In fact, had the caseback not been incorrectly installed, it's very likely it would have survived more showers than I would care to take.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

MarkingTime said:


> Hey, it arrived today while I was at work. Seems as good as new. Interestingly, the Ball service notes indicate that the water came in through the caseback as the screws were loose. Never heard of that before!


Doesn't that lead to another question ?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Why did I remove the caseback? Wasn't me. Could they have backed out on their own?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I wasn't happy before, I'm less happy now. Third day of wearing the watch and this happens.


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

I had multiple problems with world time chrono seems ball service center can't fix it right the first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had two watches sent for service with serious moment issues and they were perfect the first time. Do not underestimate the shock during shipping. I've had three new watches have hands knocked off in shipping including a Grand Seiko.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Whatever the cause, it's a hassle and inconvenience. Now I have to start all over again


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the hassle. I haven't had to mail a watch for service yet, and now I'm nervous about it.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The watch is on its way back to Edmonton and then to Ball. I hope it's going to be problem free when I get it back again. Ball agreed to eat all the shipping charges this time around which was a nice gesture.

Does the minute hand look corroded where it meets the stem?


----------



## sarmajor (Jan 24, 2010)

Were you using the stop watch function when it happened?
My EHC SMO did the same thing while using the stop watch. At first it did not reset to 1200 perfectly and after a few attempts it "just fell off"
A quick trip straight to Ball Switzerland (no local AD) and it was repaired under warranty. No problems since.
Bearing in mind how violent the reset function is I am surprised that the problem is not more common.


Sarmajor


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Yup sarmajor, this is exactly what happened to me.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

lovebandit said:


> A LOT of dive watch people do. I once mentioned over in the Rolex part of this forum that I thought it was a bad idea to shower or hot tub frequently with your dive watch and basically got my ass handed to me....


I shower daily with my Spacemaster...and have for roughly 3 years. I've never seen moisture/condensation inside. I've had my watch get to about -20F and come with me in to a hot shower. I'm sure that's not wise, but, I'd rather my watch work for me rather than I for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

In my case I think it can be explained by poor quality control in that the caseback screws were not tightened against the seal.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

samanator said:


> I've had two watches sent for service with serious moment issues and they were perfect the first time. Do not underestimate the shock during shipping. I've had three new watches have hands knocked off in shipping including a Grand Seiko.


Really, shipping? These watches are supposed to be rated to 5,000 G or even 7,500 G. How could shipping a well packaged watch reach such forces?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

That puzzled me too.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

There was another thread about this water resistance thingy and I think I post a similar comment there too ... Isn't it time that watches are labelled in real world terms like 100m actually means you can take it down to 100m in water. But that would mean present day watches rated as 50m or even 100m having too be labelled 0.5m and 5m .... 

Surely wen wen ones says 100m, it must mean 100m...?

And don't give me the crap about 100m pressure or some ISO definition either ....


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Watch is finally on its way back to me. Hopefully this is the last time I'll have an issue. Can't wait to be wearing it again.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Well it's my hot little hands in spite of it being left on the porch all afternoon by the FedEx guy. Nice to have it back. So far everything seems to working great.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

MarkingTime said:


> Well it's my hot little hands in spite of it being left on the porch all afternoon by the FedEx guy. Nice to have it back. So far everything seems to working great.
> 
> View attachment 2578946


Always look the best when its with its owner. Congrats on getting it back.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TAYHAS (Nov 2, 2013)

That is a very nice looking watch. Way to hang in there.

Here's to many years of enjoyment!


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Tayhas.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

So.... When are you showering with it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol, the day I want to be without it for another few months?


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Just read through your thread and was curious as to how your piece has held up since all the hassle? I hope all is well and that you have enjoyed it since its repair.


----------

